# Recommended sites for maiden voyage



## twinky (Aug 11, 2008)

We have just spent all weekend excitedly cleaning, fettling and playing with our new toy. 

We are planning to raise anchor and attempt a maiden voyage next Saturday morning with a one night stopover.

Can anyone recommend a nice site within 50-100mile radius of Wolverhampton to ease us in please?

We have three young kids who like woods, water, exploring, walks etc

The good weather has been organised  .

Thanks


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Try the Camping and Caravanning Club site at Oxford. Good site, just across the road from the Park and Ride straight into Oxford.
Following weekend go to Hatton Country World for the MHF Global Rally, meet with friendly like minded people who will help you with any issues that you have.
Gerry


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

That's an excellent suggestion Gerry.

Also there's that large camping shop just outside the site which will be very handy if you find you forgot something important. Five minutes walk to the pub and a good car boot sale on Sunday mornings at the football stadium with plenty of parking for motorhomes.

Needless to say, the Global is an essential for the following weekend.


----------



## 116817 (Sep 21, 2008)

*Sites*

Hi All
From your location, I would recommend Derbyshire. 'Laneside' in the Hope Valley is special as it is a gateway to the Penine Way, Edale and the fabulous Ladybower and Derwent reservoirs. Friendly people and the village of Hope is a short walk from the site.
Enjoy
Coetmor


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

We're in Wolves too and I can recommend Llangollen. That's where we went for our maiden voyage. This site is easy walking distance of town centre where there's lots of gift shops and eating places. There's the steam railway and also narrowboat trips on the canal. Plenty of walks in the area too. The Froncysyllte aquaduct is nearby too.
The Site


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

How about the Camping Club site at Kingsbury Water Park near Sutton Coldfield. Woodland walks, lakes and the canal. Walk along the canal for a pub meal. The Holiday Site Managers are very helpful.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

twinky, try Southport 95 miles up the M6 and stay on

http://www.watersidelodge.co.uk/ £10 p.n. with ehu, water and dump.

Great shopping/eating places, tenpin bowling, cinemas, fabulous pier with train ride, lovely beach parking

Great swimming pool with fantastic water slide and shute, wave machine ect.

Red Squirrel sanctuary at Formby, Crosby point for watching ships in/out Liverpool and walks, Liverpool itself, Blackpool up the road.

Bob


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

with diesel prices as they are I have to say that I would balk at 190 miles round trip for 1 night at a site, not to mention travelling time. You want to be out having a walk or a cycle or an explore and then a fiddle back at site enjoying your new toy. You could make things really easy for yourself and go somewhere like Cannock Chase C&CC site with walks and so on or if too close what about one of he many sites around Shrewsbury?There's another C&CC site or a couple of full facility sites Oxon Hall and Stanmore Hall gopogle them, normally I prefer small sites to club or commercial sites but first time around and with kids its handy to have shower block etc, play area and so on. 

Welcome to MHF and enjoy the new van, Ruth


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

You guys have given such a fantastic list of sites that I am tempted to leave Bonnie Scotland and head for them. Nah - too much work on but they are all in the list of places to go. Many thanks from me and no doubt from the original poster as well.


----------



## twinky (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks guys for your recommendations. 

Still trying to sort a place out. 

Cant make the meeting as its my parents 50th wedding anniversary bash that weekend. 

I will keep an eye open for the next event though.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

gaspode said:


> That's an excellent suggestion Gerry.
> 
> Also there's that large camping shop just outside the site which will be very handy if you find you forgot something important. Five minutes walk to the pub and a good car boot sale on Sunday mornings at the football stadium with plenty of parking for motorhomes.
> 
> Needless to say, the Global is an essential for the following weekend.


But don't bother with the football (OXford Utd) - even I'm not going at the moment - absolute rubbish!


----------

